# Http-get Http-post



## Movera (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Für unseren Internetshop erzeugt unser Warenwirtschaftssystem Dateien, die per FTP hochgeladen werden. Dann muß manuell auf der Konfigurationsseite des Shops der Datenimport angestoßen werden. Das soll künftig automatisch laufen und dafür gibt es eine sog. Automatisierungsschnittstelle.

Diese Programmierung ist nicht meine Welt, ich stehe da wie ein Ochse vorm Berg. 2 Tage googlen haben auch noch nichts gebracht und deshalb meine Frage an Euch: 

Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Wie setze ich am besten an, welche Sprache benutze ich dafür? Oder ist es vielleicht ganz einfach und ich sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht?

Kurzinfo über die Schnittstelle:

1.2 Aufruf des Skriptes 

Das Automatisierungsskript kann unter folgender URL aufgerufen werden:
https://ssl.xxxx/automation.php4


1.3 Basis-Parameter und -Rückgabewerte 
Folgende Basis-Parameter werden bei jedem Aufruf der Automatisierungsschnittstelle benötigt: 


action...................Name der auszuführenden Aktion. 
software................Name und Version der Client-Software mit Herstellername. Dieser Name wird von xxx auf Anfrage vergeben. Unbekannte Softwarestrings führen zur Ablehnung der Ausführung. Außerdem wird jeder Zugriff protokolliert.
automation id........Passwort für den Automatisierungszugang. Die automation_id dient der Basissicherheit beim Verwalten mehrerer Shops. Sie ist die MD5-Checksumme einer Zeichenkette, die aus der Merchant-ID des Shops, einem Doppelpunkt und der zusammen mit dem Software-String vergebenen softwaresecretkey gebildet wird: $automation_id = md5 ($MERCHANT_ID.":".$softwaresecretkey); 

Die Basis-Parameter einer Aktion

Je nach Aufwand wird die Aktion entweder direkt ausgeführt oder zur Bearbeitung in eine Warteschlange gelegt. Die Warteschlange wird automatisch alle 10 Minuten abgearbeitet. Diese Zeitabstände sind technisch bedingt und lassen sich nicht verkürzen. Nach der Ausführung der Aktion wird eine Reihe von Werten im HTTP-GET Format kodiert im Body der Response zurückgegeben (z.B.result=0&jobid=565jgjk565j&jobapproxtime=7):

result .....................Ergebnis der Aktion: 0 für OK, sonst Fehler.
message.................Fehlermeldung (URL-encoded) im Format "this+action+is+not+supported"; nicht vorhanden, wenn result 0 ist.
jobid.......................Job-ID; nur vorhanden, wenn der Vorgang als Job in der Warteschlange abgelegt wurde. Wenn eine Job-ID zurückgegeben wird, weist result lediglich auf das erfolgreiche Anlegen des Jobs hin. 
job approxtime.........Grobe Zeitschätzung in Minuten, die der Job voraussichtlich zur Bearbeitung benötigen wird.

Inhalt 


Die Basis-Rückgabewerte einer Aktion

Neben den hier aufgeführten Werten kann der Rückgabestring, je nach Art der ausgeführten Aktion, auch noch weitere Feldname=Wert Paare umfassen. Diese werden bei der jeweiligen Aktion aufgeführt und erläutert.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juli 2006)

Also wenn Du HTTP in PHP nutzen willst kannst Du z.B. meine HTTP-Klasse dafuer nutzen. Diese implementiert HTTP zwar nicht vollstaendig, aber meiner Meinung nach soweit, dass man damit agieren kann wie mit einem Browser. Also Seiten aufrufen inklusive Parameter- und/oder Cookie-Uebergabe. Daten und Dateiuploads ueber POST und auch SSL .
Einfach mal reinschauen und ausprobieren. Falls Du PHP4 nutzt schreib mir am besten kurz eine PN mit Deiner eMail-Addresse, dann mail ich Dir die PHP4-Version. (muss die mal die Tage durchgucken und dann auch als Anhang posten).


----------



## Movera (4. Juli 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also wenn Du HTTP in PHP nutzen willst kannst Du z.B. meine HTTP-Klasse dafuer nutzen. Diese implementiert HTTP zwar nicht vollstaendig, aber meiner Meinung nach soweit, dass man damit agieren kann wie mit einem Browser. Also Seiten aufrufen inklusive Parameter- und/oder Cookie-Uebergabe. Daten und Dateiuploads ueber POST und auch SSL .
> Einfach mal reinschauen und ausprobieren. Falls Du PHP4 nutzt schreib mir am besten kurz eine PN mit Deiner eMail-Addresse, dann mail ich Dir die PHP4-Version. (muss die mal die Tage durchgucken und dann auch als Anhang posten).




Hi Dennis, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hatte mir das schon angesehen, ohne es zu begreifen. Ich werd mich morgen nochmal damit auseinandersetzen.


----------

